# Crestie egg hatching advise! Need help asap!



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi there,
Our first crestie eggs are just about hatching time and we noticed about three hours ago that one was oozing yoke. It is still just oozing now and again but still not popped it's head out. Is this normal? Is there something I should do? 

Thanks 
Sofi


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Usually if there is any liquid coming out of the egg it is clear, is this what your egg is like?


----------



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

It was quite clear but had a yellow tinge.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

How long have they been incubating, and at what temps, does it smell at all ?


----------



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope it doesn't smell. Looks like a really health egg. Very White. The eggs were laid on 2nd December so around 40 days. I candled it last night and there was some movement in the egg.


----------



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry incubation has stayed constant around 80 mark


----------



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone know if my egg is ok? It's still not hatched yet. I candled it again last night and still seems to have movement but I'm really nervous as it's my first egg and doesn't seem to be going right. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

The incubation time is short for cresteds, usually go more like 60+ days, 80f is a tiny bit on the high side, I go for 24-25c so that's about 75f, so this could explain the shorter time. If they have already pipped there isn't much you can do but wait and see. Try not to disturb the eggs to much. The liquid is usually clear, can't say as I even seen the faintest hint of yellow from crested eggs. But I have from snake eggs and they have gone to be ok.
Only time will tell, good luck with the eggs.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

I had an egg which oozed clear liquid that was tinged with yellow at 50 days incubation, it went on to 72 days incubation and hatched just fine.

I was told that sometimes cresties can slit the egg from inside, by mistake, with the egg teeth.
This may be totally wrong but the egg is question was fine.

It happened a second time with another egg, which was more like 70 days incubation and I think it was that the egg was at its maximum capacity for growth, 2 days later, a 2.5 gram hatchling emerged, perfectly fine.

Good luck with your egg.


----------



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys, I'll turn my temps down. I read it should be between 70 and 80 so put them on the high end but maybe best a bit lower by the sounds of it. Thanks again I will update when/if it hatches


----------



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, 
Just to let you all know the egg hatched 2 days ago and it is perfectly healthy, I guess it's just one of those things. Thanks again for all your help.
Sofi


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

sofi said:


> Hi,
> Just to let you all know the egg hatched 2 days ago and it is perfectly healthy, I guess it's just one of those things. Thanks again for all your help.
> Sofi


Oh that's great news-congrats!

and don't forget pics!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

yeh I wanna see pics asap!


----------



## sofi (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are the two little ones (the one in the foreground is from the leaky egg):









Here are the babies parents (male top):


----------



## JapaneseAkita1983 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ahh i like a happy ending! Congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## Soapie78 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fantastic result! would keep the temp down tho if you breed again. They are both lovely lookers


----------

